# New additions!



## imported-varanus (Jul 9, 2016)

Had these hatch out last month. KI locale.


----------



## Wally (Jul 9, 2016)

Real nice IV.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 9, 2016)

Love their colouring and they look very healthy.

What species are they ?


----------



## Hoplo (Jul 9, 2016)

Legend mate, i have always loved your tastes in animals, gorgeous bubs


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 9, 2016)

They're stunning Richard! 

Good to see you back!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 10, 2016)

They certainly are healthy looking and attractive. Well done!
 @kingofnobbys _Varanus rosenbergi_, Kangaroo Island locale. It's a shame they loose their orange colours as they they get older.


----------



## Wally (Jul 10, 2016)

Bluetongue1 said:


> It's a shame they loose their orange colours as they they get older.



Couldn't help yourself?


----------



## ozziepythons (Jul 10, 2016)

They are very special. KI locality are one of the remaining secure populations. Congratulations.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Wally said:


> Couldn't help yourself?


Please explain what this means, as it appears to be criticism but I have no idea why.


----------



## Evil_Birdy (Jul 10, 2016)

I can't believe they were fitting inside those eggs! Very cute by the way. Their skin looks like aboriginal artwork. I'm drooling.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jul 10, 2016)

Oh wow!!!! They are stunning


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks all! Feeding well now, ready for new homes in a few weeks.

- - - Updated - - -

Adults.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jul 10, 2016)

^^^ why o why do you post this... you know i will be throwing cash your way


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jul 11, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> ^^^ why o why do you post this... you know i will be throwing cash your way ������



Clever marketing ! Not that they need "marketing" - they sell themselves! Great effort, beautiful animals - what was the incubation period i-v?

Jamie


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 11, 2016)

First out at 173 days, Jamie, using the no substrate/ over water method and following crocdoc's incubation methods to the letter. They appeared quiet turgid before piping, but all healthy, bouncing bubs with only 1 (from 14) still having some umbilicus attached. eight days between first and last out. Over water's the way forward! Here's how turgid some looked prior to piping and pre-hatch sweating of the eggs.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 11, 2016)

imported-varanus said:


> Thanks all! Feeding well now, ready for new homes in a few weeks.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Adults.



OH BOY ... they are serious lizards .... very impressive


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 11, 2016)

Definitely going for a Heath Monitor when I get the correct licence. Stunning lizards. I've had many fond memories of them in my childhood.


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 12, 2016)

And how much do these guys usually sell for?


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jul 12, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> Definitely going for a Heath Monitor when I get the correct licence. Stunning lizards. I've had many fond memories of them in my childhood.



Me too! They used to be very common around Albany and all along the south coast, and I remember when the Kwinana Freeway was being extended towards Rockingham & Mandurah, sadly there were many killed on the new highway where it cut through that sandy Banksia bushland south of Perth. I find it interesting that this species has such a disjointed distribution, from SW WA to Kangaroo Island and even here in NSW, but the populations seem to be separated by thousands of kilometres.

Jamie


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 12, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> Me too! They used to be very common around Albany and all along the south coast, and I remember when the Kwinana Freeway was being extended towards Rockingham & Mandurah, sadly there were many killed on the new highway where it cut through that sandy Banksia bushland south of Perth. I find it interesting that this species has such a disjointed distribution, from SW WA to Kangaroo Island and even here in NSW, but the populations seem to be separated by thousands of kilometres.
> 
> Jamie



It's always sad to see them squashed on the road, as with any reptile. When I was a kid we had one that lived under a log at our bus stop. Just about every morning in summer he would come out and sun himself on the log. Every now and then we would place an egg near his log and back away and he would eat it. Then one day we were late for the bus and the other kids decided to get out and chase him while they waited for us. They had rolled over his log. I don't think we saw him again after that. You would often see small individuals sunning themselves on the road in the mornings, particularly through the Stirling Ranges. Perhaps they were females? They seem to favour the southern parts of Australia in relation to their distribution. Is there much difference between the localities? 

Would love to have some one day, but that may be a while as I've heard getting a Cat 5 licence can be a pain.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 12, 2016)

Only ever seen captive animals but they are pretty animals, can't wait till I see a wild one in the ACT!


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 13, 2016)

Can't keep them in Vic at this stage, Stompsy, which seems ridiculous to me as they are found in the west of the State. I've seen one in the ACT in 25 years, near Tidbinbilla.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jul 13, 2016)

imported-varanus said:


> Can't keep them in Vic at this stage, Stompsy, which seems ridiculous to me as they are found in the west of the State.



It's such a shame and slightly odd. Insanely jealous, they look fantastic.


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 13, 2016)

imported-varanus said:


> Can't keep them in Vic at this stage, Stompsy, which seems ridiculous to me as they are found in the west of the State. I've seen one in the ACT in 25 years, near Tidbinbilla.



What a damn shame. As soon as I move I'll be researching what monitors I can and can't keep in Victoria before securing my first and I really love these ones!! Hopefully one day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 13, 2016)

Richard, did you lose power in the storms? And how did you keep them warm if you did?


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes and they were fine for the few hours we lost power, being a cold climate sp, even came out for a feed later in the evening when we got power back. Personally, I think they do better in a cold climate than even Lacies, given they are abundant on KI. Here they are, basking at 14C in the Adelaide Hills climate...tough buggers.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jul 14, 2016)

I think that we tend to wrap our critters in cotton wool sometimes, especially the temperate species. I have a friend in the Blue Mountains whose Diamonds are kept outside and he tells me they are out basking on days when the temperatures are in the low single digits...

Beautiful robust adults i-v!

Jamie


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 14, 2016)

Since loosing probably my favourite lace monitor a few seasons ago here in the Hills to the cold overnight temps, I try to err on the side of caution and brumate everything inside now, including these guys.


----------



## rikkiv5 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey guys this is random but how do I post a forum please? Can on work out how to reply which is why I'm here now  thank you!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 18, 2016)

My tristis monitors receive no additional heating (except for the hot spot) and yet they still come out to bask for a couple of hours even when the ambient temperature is in its low teens. They have no heating at night, and sometimes it can drop into the single digits.

When I was a kid there was a Heath Monitor pinching some chickens and I caught it, as we were planning on moving it to the national park not far from our property. We left it in a dog carrier outside over night and next morning there was frost. My dad got up before me and he thought the monitor was dead as it did not react at all when he walked by or touched it. He wanted to dispose of it so I wouldn't get upset so he took it out to the bush and then laid its stiff, cold body on the ground. As soon as he got back to the ute, however, the monitor shot off! Talk about tough.


----------



## phatty (Jul 18, 2016)

I knew you would be here teasing


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 18, 2016)

Marketing mate, it's called marketing.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 6, 2017)

Sooooooo there is a LACE monitor for sale in the next suburb from my place $350..(which i can screw them down on) in reading up on you all here at APS and the Internet etc i could be over my head with this.. however my love affair with Monitors is growing stronger and stronger... 
Advice guys/girls on owning one.. pros n cons

Peace Murphy 

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 6, 2017)

You have a large monitor already, don't you Murph? That would be my main caveat to buying a lacie, it should never be a first large monitor purchase. How old is it? Buying an older one can have the problem of it not wanting to know you, apart from tailwhipping and biting. Richard had one that he bought from someone that was like that. Yet the original owner could handle it no problem.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 6, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> You have a large monitor already, don't you Murph? That would be my main caveat to buying a lacie, it should never be a first large monitor purchase. How old is it? Buying an older one can have the problem of it not wanting to know you, apart from tailwhipping and biting. Richard had one that he bought from someone that was like that. Yet the original owner could handle it no problem.


haha,yeah you have to work your way up.my son bought a gillens as his first and wants a lacie.....eventually


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 6, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> You have a large monitor already, don't you Murph? That would be my main caveat to buying a lacie, it should never be a first large monitor purchase. How old is it? Buying an older one can have the problem of it not wanting to know you, apart from tailwhipping and biting. Richard had one that he bought from someone that was like that. Yet the original owner could handle it no problem.


Piney i own a yellow spotted and Black headed.. both i regard as mid range monitor? I have made some ground with my Black headed with feeding and being in his cage his calmed down heaps working on letting him roam the room and enjoy some leg stretching  my yellow spotted forget it shes a psycho!!! And hates me.. hahaha.. 

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 7, 2017)

Yellow spotted monitors are probably regarded as large monitors, although not as big as lacies obviously. If yours is "psycho" as you suggest, that is probably a good training towards owning a lacie, lol.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 7, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Yellow spotted monitors are probably regarded as large monitors, although not as big as lacies obviously. If yours is "psycho" as you suggest, that is probably a good training towards owning a lacie, lol.


Hahaha.. yeah she hates me anywhere near her enclosures... and if she has been basking and fully charged from the sun.. well engage maniac mode... i will try and capture some stuff on my GoPro now i have the correct mounts for it.... i am trying to get my monitors onto mince and steak pieces to break the diet of rats mice and insects.. but that this stage its a grab shake the hell out of it and slam it against the walls then leave it for me to clean up...any suggestions 

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 7, 2017)

Chicken necks (chopped or whole, depending on the size of the monitor) usually go down a treat. We found mince was too messy when they got to a certain size.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 7, 2017)

pythoninfinite said:


> I think that we tend to wrap our critters in cotton wool sometimes, especially the temperate species. I have a friend in the Blue Mountains whose Diamonds are kept outside and he tells me they are out basking on days when the temperatures are in the low single digits...
> 
> Beautiful robust adults i-v!
> 
> Jamie



Too right Jamie.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 7, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Chicken necks (chopped or whole, depending on the size of the monitor) usually go down a treat. We found mince was too messy when they got to a certain size.


Perfect matey, bought a 1lk of small n medium chook necks and they smashed them!!! No fuss or mess.. even got a hand feed in on my Black headed again... yellow...... not so much, fed through the weld mesh [emoji6]. 

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------

